# Sirius XM Holiday Schedule



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Since it starts today, here's the press release: http://files.shareholder.com/downlo...News_2010_11_11_Programming_Announcements.pdf

'Tis The Season to be Jolly with SIRIUS XM Radio's Five Channels of Commercial-Free Holiday Music

NEW YORK, Nov. 11, 2010 /PRNewswire/ -- SIRIUS XM Radio (Nasdaq: SIRI) today announced its extensive holiday music lineup featuring five commercial-free specialty channels celebrating the most festive time of year.

SIRIUS XM's holiday music channels will showcase traditional holiday songs, classical Christmas carols, Hanukkah music, country Christmas classics and contemporary seasonal music. The special holiday programming will feature holiday music favorites recorded by artists from all genres. The various channels will offer listeners the perfect soundtrack for the holiday season.

SIRIUS XM Radio holiday channel lineup features:

Holiday Traditions (SIRIUS channel 4 and XM channel 4) will feature traditional holiday recordings from the '40s through the '60s by artists such as Bing Crosby, Andy Williams, Ray Conniff and Nat "King" Cole.
Monday, November 15- Saturday, January 1

Holly (SIRIUS channel 3 and XM channel 23) will feature contemporary holiday music as well as traditional favorites, including songs by John Mayer, Colbie Caillat, Josh Groban, Mariah Carey and Michael Buble.
Monday, November 15- Friday, December 31

Radio Hanukkah (SIRIUS channel 76 and XM channel 28) will feature an extensive collection of Hanukkah music, including contemporary, traditional and children's Hanukkah selections. Hasidic reggae musician Matisyahu will present nightly blessings and share personal stories and memories about past Hanukkahs.
Wednesday, December 1- Thursday, December 9

Holiday Pops (SIRIUS channel 79 and XM channel 77) will feature classical Christmas carols sung by the greatest classical musicians of all-time, including the Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Luciano Pavarotti, Boston Pops and Leontyne Price.
Wednesday, December 1- Saturday, December 25

Country Christmas (SIRIUS channel 62 and XM channel 10) will feature a wide-ranging assortment of country Christmas music, including Garth Brooks, Carrie Underwood and Kenny Rogers.
Friday, December 10- Saturday, December 25

SIRIUS XM's commercial-free holiday channels will also be available on SIRIUS Internet Radio, XM Radio Online and through the SIRIUS XM App for the Apple iPhone, iPod touch and several BlackBerry and Android-powered smartphone devices.

For more information about additional holiday programming, please visit www.sirius.com or www.xmradio.com


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm Disappointed i was hoping they bring back Special x-mas i guess my e mail to them 2 weeks ago did no good.


----------

